# Vista and Ghost



## kenb12 (Aug 31, 2005)

Orginally asked the question in another Thread couple of weeks ago, with no response.
Could someone let me know if it is possible to Ghost Vista to another HD using the DOS version of Ghost.
Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

probably because vista is so new no one has tried it yet to know the answer
go to symantecs site they are sure to have something posted on it by now,you can bet you will need the latest release of it


----------



## kenb12 (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like I will be the 'Guinea Pig'. At present waiting for parts for comp before installing Vista.
Doubt if Symantec have the DOS Version of Ghost anymore.
DOS Ghost is in my opinion, a well tried and trusted backup system. Has always worked for me, cannot say the same for the Latest Windows version, tried and discarded, 'some times it works, other times does not'. Maybe the old adage KISS is appropriate.
Will post here, when and if I do a successful HD backup.
Cheers.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i would think it will not work, as DOS can't read ntfs, and vista uses ntfs.


----------



## kenb12 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Not Correct*

Have 12 HD's, and two comps.
I DOS Ghost a lot. All the HDs have XP with the NTFS file system.
Works every time, without a glitch.
(cannot say the same for the Windows version of Ghost, tried, but had problems, so discarded).


----------



## B0B (Mar 29, 2007)

Enjoy . . . .

BCDEDIT commands for a FREEDOM BOOT!


I have successfully used GHOST 7.5 corporate for DOS, GHOST 8.0 corporate for DOS, and GHOST32 8.0 corporate for Windows in BartPE, with Vista, WITHOUT using the "-IR", "-ID", or "-IB" switches.

Under the hood, Vista actually is NTFS.

So why doesn't it work?

In Vista, Microsoft tied the Booting of the OS to a particular Controller, Hard Drive and Partition. Ghost puts all of the files in place, but makes other changes that are supposed to be transparent to the OS.

These changes aren't transparent to Vista.

So how do you make Ghost 8.0 work?


***** Do the following at your own risk. No guarantees. Do not do the following, you may damage your computer. *****


Boot the computer into Vista, open a command window with Administrator privileges by right-clicking on Command Prompt and choosing "Run As Administrator".

Run the following three commands within the command window:

BCDEDIT /set {bootmgr} device boot
BCDEDIT /set {default} device boot
BCDEDIT /set {default} osdevice boot

Shutdown the computer.

Make your ghost image. That's it.



Now, what if you want to make a ghost image of your BRAND NEW computer that you just received?

Without booting Vista, make a ghost image of your Vista hard drive, say, by booting DOS or BartPE from a CD. We'll call this IMAGE1.

After you make and verify IMAGE1, boot the computer into Vista. Trudge through all of the new computer bloatware. Reboot. Follow the Command prompt instructions above. Reboot the computer.

copy the file:

c:\BOOT\BCD

to a USB stick or something. I did this by booting with a BartPE CD. I suggest you do the same, or use some other method whereby you do not have to boot Vista. In short, copy the file without booting Vista.

Restore Ghost IMAGE1. Boot with a CD, such as BartPE, again, not in Vista.

copy the

c:\BOOT\BCD

file that you backed up on your USB stick over the one on your newly restored Vista image from IMAGE1.

Shutdown.

Make a new Ghost image, Call it IMAGE2.

Done.

You now have a Ghost image, IMAGE2, that will boot Vista, without the huge size caused by using the -IR switch.

Why would ANYONE want to go through this?

Think about it . . . . I bought a brand new expensive laptop. I don't want to use Vista. In a few years, I might want to sell it. Think of the resale value of a computer with a wiped hard drive, verses a computer with the original unregistered OS intact. . . . .

. . . . mmmmmmmmmmm . . . . 

Besides, I like ghost.

This process should also allow you to use the Boot manager of your choice.

Note: If you use Ghost 7.5 corporate for DOS, you'll need access to a FAT32 partition to save the image.


----------



## rambo204 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello,

Yes it's possible to use the DOS version of Ghost to backup and restore Vista. 

Startup with: ghost -fdsp. 

Then the usual path to backup Vista.

To restore Vista use the same command. Then the usual path to restore Vista

Try it. It works 100%

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## B0B (Mar 29, 2007)

rambo204 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes it's possible to use the DOS version of Ghost to backup and restore Vista.
> 
> ...



rambo204, What version of GHOST are you using?

Ghost 7.5 (DOS) works ZERO percent with -fdsp

Ghost 8.0 (DOS and Windows) works ZERO percent with -fdsp

Ghost 8.2 (DOS and Windows) works ZERO percent with -fdsp

GHOST 11 DOES work with -fdsp, but it also works without it.

As near as I can tell, you are probably using GHOST 10. But I can't confirm that because I don't have it. But if you are, symantec says it won't always work under some circumstances. See:

https://forums.symantec.com/syment/board/message?board.id=109&message.id=2804

So if you are referring to GHOST 10, symantec says it doesn't work 100% of the time.

In short everybody, if you can, use GHOST 11. If you only have GHOST 7.5, 8.0, or 8.2, use the "FREEDOM BOOT" method above.


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi guys I used GHOST 10 (boot diskette) and worked perfect for backning up my OS partition...Also tried restoring and perfect. I've been trying it since RC1...

Best regards
Sergio


----------



## rambo204 (Aug 16, 2007)

B0B said:


> rambo204, What version of GHOST are you using?
> 
> Ghost 7.5 (DOS) works ZERO percent with -fdsp
> 
> ...


Hi BOb,

I'm using Norton Ghost 2003. 

Manuals: http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/home_homeoffice/products/ghost/ghost_2003/manuals.html 

Yes it's a windows based program. I know. But just look for ghost.exe. Copy to a boot disc if needed. Then startup in DOS mode. 
Startup with: ghost -fdsp. 

Then the usual path to backup Vista.

To restore Vista use the same command. 
Then the usual path to restore Vista. 

I tried it several times. And it works. People if you don't believe me..***... let it be....


----------



## DrWatoonga (Mar 24, 2009)

Using Ghost 2003 for Vista, after drive swapping received the winload.exe error. ran PEBART, went to system32 folder on the drive which 
was shown on PEBART explorer. Ran the following three commands within the command window:

BCDEDIT /set {bootmgr} device boot
BCDEDIT /set {default} device boot
BCDEDIT /set {default} osdevice boot

reboot, it ask to reboot only once for new hard drive.
what a pain until how i found easy it was. I tried others
which was using the regedit and everything look good.
but the three command above was to easy.
Thanks a lot for the info


----------

